# Happy with it for the money



## firehouse (Oct 4, 2010)

HELLO ! kenshu nice saw i have been looking at that saw for myself , I JUST PICK UP A NEW PORTER-CABLE DRILL PRESS MODEL PCB660DP 15" FLOOR MODEL $ 269.00 AT LOWES I AM VERY HAPPY WITH IT . GOOD LUCK----- FIREHOUSE


----------



## Rick_Boyett (Aug 9, 2009)

Ahh, so that's what they did with the old Hitachi table saw..


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Thanks for the review it dosn't take long for most folks to realize the $100 saws are not of much value )


----------



## ChuckC (May 13, 2010)

Good luck with the new saw!


----------



## spunwood (Aug 20, 2010)

I have the same saw and enjoy it very much. Here is a recent post by daddy z on a zero tolerance insert that may work for your saw.

http://lumberjocks.com/projects/38870


----------



## Howie (May 25, 2010)

Bottom line is as long as you are happy with it that's all that makes a difference.
I've looked at this saw and thought it looked pretty nice.


----------



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

Kenshu, 
I am glad you like your saw.
I looked at it today at Lowe.
I have a question: how do you connect a dust collector to it?
The one at Lowe has no provision for that.


----------



## Kenshu (Mar 6, 2009)

On the back side of the saw there is a port to connect a hose for dust collection. I believe it is 4 inches but cannot say for certain until I get home.


----------



## NormG (Mar 5, 2010)

Sounds like a good purchase was made


----------



## harley04 (Oct 29, 2010)

Just bought one at Lowes 3 days ago and it took about 3 hrs. to assemble. Man is that thing heavy but the casters allow for easy movement. Have not used it much yet but it is 10 times better and quieter than my old Craftsman portable. One thing I found putting it together was that a set of T handle hex wrenchs make the adjustments go alot faster and easier,but on the whole not much needed to be adjusted. Won' get to use it much as I am having surgery at the end of the month but when I am back on my feet I look forward to posting some project fotos on the site and getting back on my Harley also.


----------



## Sawsall12 (May 24, 2011)

I bought this saw last year as my woodworking projects had outgrown the capabilities of my cheesy Ryobi TS. There have been complaints about the fence, but I have had great results. The motor is strong and smooth. The casters allow me to move the saw around the garage with ease. I absolutely loved this saw until last week. A new project requires me to use the miter slots. I checked the alignment to the blade and found it out of adjustment by 1/16th of an inch. The manual makes no reference for this adjustment. After a 30 minute discussion with a customer service agent reading from the same manual, I was told there is no way to adjust it, they would make a note of my complaint, and hung up on!!! I found a forum online discussing the same issue, with no resolution. Another site claims that the saw is not made by Porter Cable at all. It is made by Rexon who purchased the rights to to use the PC logo. This saw has so much potential, but without that adjustment, it is essentially useless. This oversight in conjunction with poor customer service has ensured there will be no more Porter Cable tools in my shop.


----------



## mveach (Nov 16, 2011)

I have this saw and am using it to build new kitchen cabinets. Mine did require some adjustment but it was no problem. I also did not have the problem with the miter gauge. This is not a saw for the unprofessional that is making a living with it. But, for my use it should serve me well for many years.


----------



## FrankyFiveAces (Nov 13, 2011)

I have been considering upgrading from my Craftsman contractor saw and the PC is near the top of my list. Only problem is that I am in the military and I move every year or two. Can any of you who own this saw comment on how it would stand up to a move? I'm thinking of weight (it is one of the lighter hybrids I can find), durability to movers banging it around, and the fact that every time I set it up I will have a lot of readjusting to do. Thanks for the great review Kenshu and all the good comments.


----------



## Kenshu (Mar 6, 2009)

I can only speak to my own experience in movig it which was just a couple miles. I did not do anything other than roll it up the ramp and secure it like all my other things.

If I were moving a long distance I would probably take the saw off its base before moving but I would do that with any contractor style saw. Better to be safe than sorry.


----------



## clafollett (Feb 17, 2011)

Sorry to resurrect this thread but I ran across it while searching for after market fences for this saw.

I too purchase this saw a little over a year ago. Like Sawsall12 above, my blade as out of alignment. The documentation does not discuss how to fix this but if you pull off the back cover, you will find each corner where the base meets the table top is a socket hex head bolt. Loosen all 4 corners and you can move the table top by lifting and turning. Make very small "nudges" and check your alignment frequently. Once you are happy with the alignment, tighten down the bolts. Problem solved.

Now… the fence for this saw, even after adjustments, its easy to knock out of alignment. Check your work frequently.


----------

